# Personal Best !!!!



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes that is the way I was looking today as my son got to hit the river with me. He has caught several with me before but today ( his first trip of the year) managed to get his personal best.. It was just a shade over 32 inches but what a girth it had.. superfresh hen for sure. It weighed 14.2 lbs (and yes the scale has been checked)....I am not real sure who was more excited him or me....we managed to get a few othes but not a lot of numbers today... I can't complain because it was a steelie of a lifetime for him....


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Heck ya don that's a nice fish your boys got there! That's the biggest one I've seen caught lately!! Tell him I said congrats!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow!! Nice fish. Way to go!!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! That is one nice lookin hen!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice fish for sure...


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats, that's a beaut!!!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow that's a nice fish. I'm still waiting to get a big one like that. Gonna keep trying. Congrats.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

What a monster!! I'm jelous. Congrats to you and your son


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I see you live in Mentor. Were you on the east side when you caught that monster?


----------



## JB3PO (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow beatiful fish. i have got to get out thee soon!!


----------



## Nickoppie (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys. Me and my buddy are new to the area. Is there any good spot for steelhead near the Toledo are? Very nice fish by the was my first steelhead was like 10.5 lbs, it definately got me hooked. Thanks guys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on that beauty.......... I fished that hole in the A.M that morning, I woulda stuck it out a lil longer if I knew that big ole girl was laying in there............ Awesome fish again........:B


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that Leroy's Landing?


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

ducman491 said:


> I see you live in Mentor. Were you on the east side when you caught that monster?


If you can't tell by the pic then you need to start walking the river,,It is a pretty obivious spot,, Leroy's Landing ....


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Believe me I know I need to walk the river more. When you've only been doing this for a few months one bridge looks like every other one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bird dog (Feb 9, 2012)

Joined site nice pic of me wife says need to smile lol ..Enjoyed day very muchTry to get up soon


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Bout time you signed up... Lurker.... lol,,,see ya again soon so you can catch some more like that one....


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Beeeauuuuty !


----------

